# A quoi sert iCloud.com ?



## billboc (24 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

l'obligation d'avoir un appareil de confiance nécessaire pour la connexion à iCloud.com rend ce service inutile pour moi...

Car si j'ai un appareil (qui a donc tous les services présents sur icloud.com) pour se connecter à iCloud.com je n'ai plus besoin de m'y connecter !

finalement ça sert à quoi iCloud.com ?


----------



## MrTom (24 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

A utiliser les services iCloud quand tu n'as pas ton appareil avec toi.
Au travail, je modifie ponctuellement certains fichiers Numbers et je le fais en ligne sur iCloud.com.


----------



## billboc (24 Octobre 2021)

Mais comment fais tu pour t'identifier si tu 'n'as pas tes appareils avec toi ?


----------



## MrTom (24 Octobre 2021)

J'ai forcément mon iPhone avec moi.


----------



## billboc (24 Octobre 2021)

Quel dommage c'était une super idée iCloud.com pour accéder à nos données quand on a pas nos appareils... Mais bon, sécurité avant tout ! tant pis ;-)


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2021)

C’est en effet une réflexion pleine de bon sens.
Je pense me souvenir que l’accès à iCloud.Com peut rester actif sur un ordinateur déjà  autorisé par le passé.


----------



## JohnRico (25 Octobre 2021)

Je l’utilise très régulièrement et je n’ai pas besoin d’avoir mon iPhone. Mais parce que je l’utilise sur mon Mac…


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Octobre 2021)

la vérif en 2 étapes est devenu obligatoire ?


----------



## billboc (25 Octobre 2021)

Une fois à l'étranger, sans appareil sur moi ça m'aurait été bien utile ;-)


----------



## iDanGener (27 Octobre 2021)

billboc a dit:


> Quel dommage c'était une super idée iCloud.com pour accéder à nos données quand on a pas nos appareils... Mais bon, sécurité avant tout ! tant pis ;-)


Bonjour,
La première fois que tu te connectes, et que tu t’identifies avec un appareil de confiance, il te demande «toujours faire confiance à ce navigateur ?» (ou qque chose d’approchant).  Si tu cliques oui, la connection est ensuite automatiquement autorisée avec ce navigateur.


----------



## billboc (27 Octobre 2021)

iCloud.com est vraiment utile (avis perso...) quand tu n'as pas d'appareil de confiance avec toi pour t'identifier justement... ;-)


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Octobre 2021)

désactive la vérification à 2 facteurs et tu pourras te connecter à icloud depuis n'importe où


----------



## billboc (27 Octobre 2021)

je sais bien, mais finalement je préfère abandonner l'idée d'utiliser iCloud.com ;-) le 2FA est trop important de nos jours...


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Octobre 2021)

du coup je ne comprends pas ton pb.
tu veux absolument une vérif à 2 facteurs dont une sur un appareil de confiance, MAIS tu veux pouvoir ne pas utiliser un appareil de confiance ?
c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue là, non ?


----------



## billboc (27 Octobre 2021)

C'est interdit de désactiver la 2FA, donc je me demandais à quoi sert iCloud.com ?


----------



## Anthony (27 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> la vérif en 2 étapes est devenu obligatoire ?


Non.

Et même lorsqu’elle est activée, un « appareil de confiance », ça peut être un simple téléphone, tant qu’il peut recevoir le SMS contenant le code de vérification. (Ce qui est une très mauvaise idée, et vous devriez absolument utiliser la 2FA avec le cercle de confiance formé par des appareils Apple, mais c’est un autre débat.)


----------

